# killed my dummy in cpr



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

i wraped a scarf around it and took its head off during CPR practice..
that made everyone laugh i'm proud of myself!!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:clap 

There's more than one way to help a dummy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

QuietStorm -> :lol

I always remembered that alcohol wipse you'd use on their mouths so you don't get like mono and stuff.

The killer was with the baby CPR dummies - we named 'em Tillie, Millie, Billy, and Lily (should have been Silly). If you breathed too hard into them, they would make a noise like they were passing gas. :lol


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

:lol I'd probably kill the thing just by trying to follow the instructions and breaking the dummy's ribs by accident.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

You taught that Dummy a lesson. He won't mess with you again.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

:lol I remember using those dummy things for CPR. It was kind of freaky when their chest would fill up when you would breathe into them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The other thing we were always told was to not put pressure on the xyphoid (bones in the center of the rib cage), because it would cause internal injuries. On the dummies, there was this neat little clicky thing that would tell you where the xyphoid was. From there, you'd go up two finger-widths, and THAT's where'd you do your CPR! :lol


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

:um i'll try not to choke around you. 
:lol


----------

